# Belgian Substitutes



## milpod (20/4/07)

Hi guys,

I have seen substitutes for belgian grains like-

Belgian Biscuit = Weyermann CaraAmber
Special B = Weyermann CaraAroma
Farbmalz = Roast or Black Malt
Belgian Aromatic = Weyermann Melanoidin 

is there a substitute for honey malt aka brumalt?

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/4/07)

milpod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have seen substitutes for belgian grains like-
> 
> ...



Gidday milpod,

check this thread out, particularly post #3 from wessmith. Should answer all your questions.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ic=1277&hl=

C&B
TDA


----------



## milpod (20/4/07)

Thanks TDA,already read the www on the topic,focussing on aussie sites,Melanoidin seems to sub everthing. <_< 

Read it again for a tenth time,**** me if i could find any reference to honey malt or brumalt,maybe i can't see for looking <_< 

Tda, you were obviously doing belgians 3 years ago,you still doing them?if so what refinements have you made?

Cheers


----------



## Adamt (20/4/07)

This is direct from the linked post:



> Honey Malt is made by Gambrinus in the US of A and is not available here in Australia. As it happens it is a Melanoidin malt just like Belgian Aromatic, so you can substitute German Melanoidin malt for both.



This post states that the honey malt (otherwise known as Brumalt) is unavailable in Australia. However, it also states that it (being the honey malt/brumalt) is a Melanoidin malt which can be readily substituted for German Melanoidin malt.

Maybe 10 times isn't enough? :blink:

Edit: minor mistake, only read it twice though


----------



## milpod (20/4/07)

Adamt said:


> This is direct from the linked post:
> This post states that the honey malt (otherwise known as Brumalt) is unavailable in Australia. However, it also states that it (being the honey malt/brumalt) is a Melanoidin malt which can be readily substituted for German Melanoidin malt.
> 
> Maybe 10 times isn't enough? :blink:
> ...




Probably wasn't enough,but is all melanoidin malt the same?Or do they make a special melanoidin malt that substitutes for at least three others?

SO far I have seen....



Belgian Biscuit = Weyermann CaraAmber
Special B = Weyermann CaraAroma
Farbmalz = Roast or Black Malt
Belgian Aromatic = Weyermann Melanoidin 

so would brumalt be weyermann melanoidin or Hoepfner Melanoidin or powells melanoidin?

Or do these grains,all just sub melanoidin as close enough?



So Belgian aromatic and brumalt are the same?

Im confused.


----------



## Adamt (21/4/07)

Can't really answer this question accurately but it seems it's just a fancified Melanoidin malt, which is almost impossible to source in small quantities.


----------



## milpod (21/4/07)

Thanks for your help Adam


----------



## Thefatdoghead (5/11/11)

I have been searching for ages for a good list of malt substitution or some info. There seems to be a little scattered here and there on this site but I still can't find a list with a good variety of grains. I order my grains from craftbrewer and im just getting my head around different named malts and substitutes. Here are a few from a couple of recipes I want to brew. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'll keep searching.
Cheers

Dirst dark munich malt=

Pauls mild malt=

British crystal 90=

caravienne=


----------



## MHB (5/11/11)

Well you have resurrected a very old thread (good to see people searching) since this thread opened there have been a lot of changes in what we can get.
There are at least 3 Dark Munich malts available 1 from Joe White, Weyermann and Global.
2 Mild Malts, one from Briess and another from Thomas Fawcett the Briess is likely to be closer, but I like the TF better.
Crystal 90 (assuming you mean EBC) Dark Caramalt at 75 is about the closest from the UK, Weyermann Caramunich 1 is spot on the colour and should be a direct substitute. If that 90 was Lovibond, then CaraAroma or Dark Crystal.
CaraVienne (40-50 EBC) is a light crystal malt, UK Caramalt (~38), Pale Crystal (~50) or CaraRed at around 45 EBC should do the job.
Malts from different suppliers will never be the same; you might have to do a bit of mix and matching to get exactly the flavour you are looking for, but thats great fun.
MHB


----------



## Thefatdoghead (6/11/11)

MHB said:


> Well you have resurrected a very old thread (good to see people searching) since this thread opened there have been a lot of changes in what we can get.
> There are at least 3 Dark Munich malts available 1 from Joe White, Weyermann and Global.
> 2 Mild Malts, one from Briess and another from Thomas Fawcett the Briess is likely to be closer, but I like the TF better.
> Crystal 90 (assuming you mean EBC) Dark Caramalt at 75 is about the closest from the UK, Weyermann Caramunich 1 is spot on the colour and should be a direct substitute. If that 90 was Lovibond, then CaraAroma or Dark Crystal.
> ...



Thanks very much MHB. That should get me by for the "Curt-Blackberry baltic Porter" I'm planning from the book brewing better beer. Now I just need to see if the grain will fit in my Braumeister! :beerbang:


----------

